# Feedback on portfolio



## hammar (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I was looking for a more general forum (not specialised in any category) but this will do since many of my images are landscape.

Anyway, I am putting together a portfolio (using wookmark+lightbox2) where I will put my best pictures, not necessarily to market myself but rather as a more permanent place than Flickr. I have already removed about half of the pictures I initially put up after some initial feedback. I guess you will have more ideas on pictures to remove, either because not really good (something I want you to tell me) or simply doesn't fit in a portfolio.

http://erikhammar.se/portfolio/

I have avoided cats and dogs which I understand is very important.

Thanks for any comments/suggestions!

EDIT: Most pictures are taken with 5D2/5D3+24/1.4L II+70-200f/4L IS, a few with Fuji X100


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

Your strongest compositions are your landscapes. They are solid and each stand on there own. Keep it going!

Your portraits are a bit unflattering. Large, diffused, and soft light make the best for that. I noticed some distortion on a few of your portraits always use a longer lens for tight headshots. 

As for candids, well there candids but try to get everything that's not important out of the frame. Good examples are Henri cartier bressons documentary style which Im a huge fan of and try to get the same mindset of simplicity. 

We all have room to grow and learn, but your doing well.


----------



## hammar (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for your comments, I removed the portrait which had visible distortion. I really didn't think of it before you mentioned it. I'm planning to acquire a 135/2 for portraits, the two B&W (octavio and antonio) was taken at 200mm with the zoom.

I will probably remove a couple more of the portraits, just want a little diversity in the portfolio - not just landscapes.

I am also planning to upload larger resolution of the enlargements, some already are as big as I intend them all to be (the size of the horse picture).

Thanks again!


----------



## blaydese (Aug 5, 2012)

Try some HDR shots, portrait in color and action shots more, I looked at two pictures up close, the girl dancing and the barn. Good work, also is it cost effective to pay for a site and have just those pictures? Where are the other features of the site, contact, etc.?

Good luck!

Peace! 8)


----------



## stanleykozak (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Hammar,

Shooting mostly lanscape / seascape stuff myself, I think your shots are actually really well balanced and exposed. One thing that I think you might be not doing is post processing "enough".

I hope you do not mind, but I took via screenshot one of your shots and did the following:
1) Brightened the foreground
2) increased contrast and saturation via Nik Software Colour Efex Pro by applying Tonal Contrast and Pro Contrast. Overall took me 2 minute so its very easy.

Here is the result. Again hope you do not mind.


----------

